# A Michigan Bruiser



## taxidermist72

I just thought I would post a picture of a true Michigan Monster. This was a wild buck harvested in Kalamazoo county. Gross boone and crocket main frame 6 X 6, enjoy!

[ame="http://s35.photobucket.com/user/Ryanolson72/media/067-3_zps3bb20388.jpg.html"]067-3_zps3bb20388.jpg Photo by Ryanolson72 | Photobucket[/ame]

[ame="http://s35.photobucket.com/user/Ryanolson72/media/056-3_zps7365b97e.jpg.html"]056-3_zps7365b97e.jpg Photo by Ryanolson72 | Photobucket[/ame]

[ame="http://s35.photobucket.com/user/Ryanolson72/media/052-2_zps00ccc1d5.jpg.html"]052-2_zps00ccc1d5.jpg Photo by Ryanolson72 | Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## taxidermist72

I have no idea why the pics aren't showing up? If you click on the box, it directs you to my photobucket pictures?! I have posted this way many many times.. Any ideas?


----------



## millbs

Wow what a beast!! Who did the taxidermy work?? Looks like a real quality mount!!!!
FYI I posted pics from Photobucket the other day that did the same thing...?


----------



## millbs

I'm sorry, I didn't even notice you went by taxidermist72!!! Lol
I'm assuming you did the work??? Where are you located? Website?
Thanks!!


----------



## DFJISH

I've tried posting photos from my PB library onto this forum too and saw the same thing....no photos. I have no idea what has happened.:sad:
I just did a look-see at my PB links and ALL of the ones that I copy to paste here have the IMG link "surrounded" by the URL address of my whole PB library. I deleted the "URL=HTTP://~~~~ " and left just the "IMG~~~" information. THEN the photo showed up and NOT the box with all of my PB library. How did APPARENTLY everyone get the "URL" link mixed in with the "IMG" links???? And how can we make the change back??? Maybe some of you guys can do what I did and see if you get the same results.


----------



## sfw1960

DFJISH said:


> I've tried posting photos from my PB library onto this forum too and saw the same thing....no photos. I have no idea what has happened.:sad:
> I just did a look-see at my PB links and ALL of the ones that I copy to paste here have the IMG link "surrounded" by the URL address of my whole PB library. I deleted the "URL=HTTP://~~~~ " and left just the "IMG~~~" information. THEN the photo showed up and NOT the box with all of my PB library. How did APPARENTLY everyone get the "URL" link mixed in with the "IMG" links???? And how can we make the change back??? Maybe some of you guys can do what I did and see if you get the same results.


Right on!
PB had to mess with stuff AGAIN! :rant:











Nice buck!

[<<URL=http://s35.photobucket.com/user/Ryanolson72/media/067-3_zps3bb20388.jpg.html>>][IMG***]http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d182/Ryanolson72/067-3_zps3bb20388.jpg[/IMG***][<</URL>>>]

Where I put the arrows is what you need to remove from the code from.....
The asterisks were necessary so you could see all of the code.


----------



## taxidermist72

Thanks man for figuring this out! I will try to edit my first pictures.

Out of repsect for the advertisers here, I will not mention my business name. If you would like to message me, you are more than welcome.


----------



## Anish

Oh WOW! Beautiful work!


----------



## taxidermist72

HAHA! GOT IT!










[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## bigrackmack

What a Stud.....Great buck and looks like some mighty fine work.......Mack


----------



## J D

Great work wish someone in central Michigan would do that well for under 6 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## U of M Fan

Excellent work!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wally Gator

You do awesome work.... Well done!


----------



## DFJISH

J D said:


> Great work wish someone in central Michigan would do that well for under 6
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 There is.


----------



## WACKNSTACK

Soooo dirty! What a stud!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## taxidermist72

Thanks for the kind words, there are a few really good guys up in the grand rapids area, that are under 6, and under 5.


----------



## Fabner1

72,

I love the three wrinkles at the top base of the neck you are a Quality Artist!
Very realistic! If I ever get the Buck I'm after I will be coming to see you,
and my wife will be really P!$$#ED!

O'lame Fred


----------

